# Thinkpad 770 & XFree config probs

## AnimalMachine

Has anyone gotten a Thinkpad with a cyber 9397 trident chip configured in XFree to use 16 or 24 bit color?

I can get mine working in 256 color mode fine, but in linux I can't get it to work in 16/24 bit color. Infact, after trying a few times to get it working in Linux, I all of the sudden couldn't get it to display properly in windows at 16/24 bit color! Ahhh! I had to go and 'initialize' through my BIOS and do the graphic test again for windows to work properly in 16/24 bit.

Anyone have any ideas?? I'm at my wits end.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## chadh

What did you use to configure it?  It looks like XFree86 supported that laptop just fine for version 3.3.6.

If you haven't done it, the first thing I recommend is running 

```
XFree86 -configure
```

That will create a XF86Config.new file in your home directory.  It will also give you a command to run to test that config file:

```
XFree86 -xf86config ~/XF86Config.new
```

If it works, you will get a grey screen, with the X cursor in the center.

Failing that, take a look at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com .

----------

## Guest

Set your AGP aperture to 8MB or so.

----------

## ivancan

Hi,

I have gentoo on a TP770, too.IN fact I removed Windows - too slow.

But I use only the 8bit mode, as my VMemory is only 2MB, is there an upgrade to 4?

16bit were a bit too slow for me.

And with 16bit I got only weird colours.

I know this doesn't help, but at least it could be good to know somebody else uses gentoo on a TP770. :)

----------

